# Araucoply



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

What do you guys feel about this stuff? If you have not heard of it, it's similar in characteristics to SYP, but to a lesser scale.....I think. Plantation grown for the most part, usually from Chile, Australia.....

Radiata Pine is what is the core material. It sure looks like SYP to me. 

I picked some up for my next project for utility type ply. I don't think I would trust it in a cabinet build at all. Doesn't seem very stable. Veneer seems pretty good, not too many splinters on the edge.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Never heard of it-------------------?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Huh?

Got a link Jimmy Dean?


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Framerman, You'll be ok with that stuff for utility carts or shop cabinets but be mindful that this stuff can and does warp.

Gus, They sell this stuff at the despo. Its not bad for shop cabinets or utility carts but the veneer is to rough for cabinets and its is also prone to warping for some reason.

I can't find the ink, it seems their website is gone.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Huh?
> 
> Got a link Jimmy Dean?


Oh, sorry, I thought it was a known product. My bad

http://www.araucoply.com/araucoplyusa/informacion.asp?idq=1296



woodtradesman said:


> Framerman, You'll be ok with that stuff for utility carts or shop cabinets but be mindful that this stuff can and does warp.
> 
> Gus, They sell this stuff at the despo. Its not bad for shop cabinets or utility carts but the veneer is to rough for cabinets and its is also prone to warping for some reason.
> 
> I can't find the ink, it seems their website is gone.


That's exactly what I was thinking, utility grade ACX. Don't use outside, don't use for your favorite client, don't use for cabinet doors. It looks nice and flat in the pile, but the top sheet is the one that tells the tale. Curled. 

I made paint grade shelves in our bathroom, 4' long and they seem to be holding well.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't tell much from the link.

If you want to give this stuff a try, I would get a sheet and cut it into cab parts. Then stand them in the corner for a few days and see if they stay flat. Also check and see how consistent the thickness is throughout the sheet. How does the core look? They sat they sand it with 150 grit, how does the face look?

Ya know, stuff like that.

Several years ago I completely gave up on import panels (Chinese). They may get their act together at some point and produce a good panel but I would rather keep the money here and get reliable panels that don't turn to potato chips after you cut your parts.

Not sure if this product line fits in that category but I would test it just the same.


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

thats our local product the radita comes with good faces in A-B grade, CD is normal constryuction grade, the stuff from chile is mostly junk better than chinese but still junk. IMO,

we also have hoop pine which is nice stuff


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...I just used some of it for a Paint Grade Shelving System....

Client Stole the Idea from Pottary Barn, they wanted something made out of wood, not MDF, paint grade, made by a local carpenter and slightly custom so it would clear a high baseboard heater. The client was a painter in his day, so I hand him everything in primer only... I have these ready for a final sanding...



















Not bad stuff, but for the little bit extra money, I will go with birch next time....


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That's the stuff. Gigantic growth rings. I saw one in the stack had 2 growth rings...that was it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got another chace to use it again. Guy contacted me, asked me to make him a pine "media cabinet" and stain it Minwax Dark Walnut...had to match his trim and it had to be pine... Whatever.... Not high end work by any stretch of the imagination....Micro Pins, Glue, and Dado/Tounge and Groove make up most of this unit.

The seven hour cabinet, included time to go get the material....not including the dry time on the lacquer

...I hit the thing with 150 on my orbital to smooth out a lil, bathed it in Lacquer, sanded it down with some 320 and hit it again with more Lacquer...it is smooth to the touch....that is about all I will say tho. :jester:

I used brushing lacquer and a half-way decent brush...

I will repeat what was said above, it is rough and would NOT use it for good client...this guy was more on the economical side...I can honestly say I was hemming and hawwing on if I should even do the job...but work is work I guess.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Considering I am doing nothing but watching lacquer dry at this point I will go get some upclose photos for anyone that is curious was this stuff looks like...

When I get around to getting a real shop, I prob will use this stuff for the shop cabinets and the sort. At $27 a sheet it's pretty inexpensive, the 1/2" stuff is $19 a sheet IIRC.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Dropped it off for the client tonight...he was estatic...lol...


----------



## cbchris (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks great, lucky client! $27 does seem rather inexpensive.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks good for what it was...He was happy, I know of a few people that would have never accepted it...but it was exactly what he asked for...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I started another Project with it but it was not name brand Araucoply... but it is the same type...was a bit cheaper at $22.97 at my local H.D.

It is a miter stand....









Pocket Screws and Dados....fast and strong...









Some Pre-Sanding with 120 grit....each pc only got about 2 min worth of sanding...



























Looking at the back of the front rail.









The front rail with its Dado... you can also see "rough" factory cut vs my "smooth" circ saw cut...
I will be covering the edges with solid poplar anyway...











End Results will looks something like this..


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I recently posted some pics of my attempt at installing crown. I could not think of where it was imported from. I now think it was from Chile.


----------

